# Spider's Lair | Macro | 100mm



## Ironlegs (Jan 20, 2015)

Thoughts about the colors ? I want to achieve an artistic look than a documentary look.




Spider&#x27;s lair by Ironlegs Photography, on Flickr


----------



## AllyGem (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks pretty artistic to me , very abstract in a way nice.


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 25, 2015)

Lovely shot.


----------



## Ironlegs (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Forkie (Jan 31, 2015)

This photo is incredible.  It's one of the most original macro insect shots I've seen in a long time.  I really love this.  It almost looks like an eye. 

I'm not even exaggerating, but this is the type of image you expect to find in the Wildlife Photographer of the Year.   It's a very prestigious photo competition which exhibits every year here in London in the Natural History Museum.

You might want to consider entering it for next year


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2015)

Shelob in her lair!

Great shot and yes a very nice twist on typical macro work


----------



## Ironlegs (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys ! I might consider entering some kind of competition with this one :O


----------



## TheFantasticG (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice, very nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


----------



## Ironlegs (Feb 5, 2015)

TheFantasticG said:


> Very nice, very nice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Telekenisisisisis


Thanks !


----------

